# Tree branch to the face



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Was bombing the untracked pow along the edge of the Upper Tattletale trail at Bolton Valley yesterday, had been ducking branches when BANG I took one to the face, split my lip,split the gum for my left canine , scratched my face up pretty well.
Ended up spitting out blood and blotting it off my face until the bleeding stopped.
Went back to the lodge and cleaned myself up , did another 8 or nine runs after that .
There had to be a foot and a half of powder, or more depending on where I went.
I look like hell today , and had some explaining to do at work due to the abrasions, scabs and bruising .
I told then it was worth it and that I didn't feel any pain.
Be careful out there !
It could have been worse, as my helmet and goggles have a few more marks on them now.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hmmmm, motocross helmet for tree-riding?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've def spit some blood from branches before

High end goggle lenses are a must


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Get an axe, then go back out there and show that tree who is boss!

No tree makes me bleed my own blood!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

This is a common occurrence for me, though I've only been gummed once, and it wasn't anywhere near the damage that you experienced.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Been there done that got the t-shirt. I have just gotten better and better and ducking my head so that the top of my helmet looks like it got in a fight with wolverine.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Been there done that got the t-shirt. I have just gotten better and better and ducking my head so that the top of my helmet looks like it got in a fight with wolverine.


Totally what the top of my helmet looks like too :thumbsup:


----------



## Sendmeone (Feb 28, 2011)

Definitely sucks getting swatted in the face. I'm thankful my goggles, helmet and height work in unison to avoid branch whips, especially when the rider ahead is causing the whipping. That's how I learned to duck and dodge really fast.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Been there done that got the t-shirt. I have just gotten better and better and ducking my head so that the top of my helmet looks like it got in a fight with wolverine.


Likewise. I also just found a dent on the front part of my helmet that looks like a bullet hit it. :dunno: Not sure what that was from...brain on a stick anyone?


----------

